# Language Lessons



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good Portuguese Tutor (preferably with the ability to speak some English also) or Language School/Resource within a 25km radius of the Lourinhã area?

I've been attending Portuguese for 'estrangeiros' at a local Secondary School, but quite frankly it was poor, with over 90% of the class being Eastern Blok who have lived here for a decade or more, and appear only to be attending in order to meet their requirements for citizenship, visas etc.


----------

